# FR: not/neither X or/nor Y - ne pas X ni Y / ni X ni Y - usage, article, préposition, etc.



## sensa

My text book says:

"With ne...ni...ni..., a partitive or indefinite article will be dropped completely, but a definite article will be retained.

  Il boit *de la *bière et *du* vin
  = Il *ne* boit *ni* bière *ni* vin"

Wouldn't you separate the partitive article from the definite article? Throw out the partitive *de *and keep the definite *la *or *le*?

Merci

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## Le Bélier

I may be wrong, but I believe that in this case, _le (de + le = du_) and _la _(_de + la _) *are *the partitive articles.  It's not just _de _that is the partitive.  Therefore, the entire partitive is dropped.  Perhaps a native speaker can confirm this?


----------



## Jul

Le Belier you are right:
de + le = du
but de + la = de + la


----------



## Le Bélier

Correct.  I guess that I wasn't as clear as I could have been.  The point that I was trying to make is that _de la, _when used as a partitive article, needs to be looked at as a single unit.  It's not that _de _is a partitive article and _la _is a definite article.


----------



## ron2110

Est-ce qu'il y a une différence entre ces deux phrases:

"Il *n'*a pas besoin de votre aide *ni* de votre pitié."

et

"Il *n'*a besoin *ni* votre aide *ni* votre pitié."

Sont-elles tout à fait égales?


----------



## Enitram

Il n'y a pas de différence, mais pour le deuxième il faut écrire :

Il n'a besoin ni *de* votre aide, ni *de* votre pitié.


----------



## ron2110

D'accord... mais selon mon livre "French Grammar in Context":

"After the expression ne... ni... ni, no article is used."

Et ils donnent un exemple: _Je n'ai ni frères ni sœurs._

Il n'y a pas de "_de_" entre "ni" et les noms. Est-ce que quelq'un peut m'expliquer la règle? Merci


----------



## Enitram

Il n'y a pas d'article, "de" appartient à l'expression "avoir besoin de"
Par exemple on pourrait écrire
Elle n'a besoin ni d'aide ni de pitié (sans préciser de qui viennent l'aide ou la pitié).

Martine


----------



## ron2110

Ahhhh... evidemment!!! et donc on pourrait écrire aussi: "Elle n'a ni aide ni pitié" parce qu'il n'y a aucune raison pour laquelle il faut garder "de". J'ai raison?


----------



## itka

When you use *ni... ni*, you have to keep the preposition needed by the verb.

avoir (no preposition) : je n'ai *ni* faim *ni *soif

avoir besoin *de : *je n'ai besoin *ni de* pain *ni de* lait

parler* à *: je ne parle ni *à *cette femme ni *à* son mari


----------



## Qcumber

*De* is a preposition, not an article.
Isn't 
Elle *n'*a *pas* besoin de votre aide *ou* de votre pitié. 
also possible?


----------



## ron2110

haha pardon... une autre question: ecrit-on "pas" quand on n'utilise qu'un "ni" dans la phrase...

p.ex: "Il n'a *pas* besoin de votre aide *ni* de votre pitié."


... tandis qu'on n'ecrit pas le "pas" si on utilise deux "ni"s?

p.ex: "Il n'a besoin *ni* de votre aide *ni* de votre pitié."


----------



## itka

Yes. You can say : 
il n'a *pas* besoin de votre aide, *ni *de votre pitié
But... it's difficult to explain. I'm not sure of what tells the grammar...
Immagine you begin your sentence, you say : il *n*'a *pas* besoin de votre aide. Than, you add something :... *ni* de votre pitié...* ni d'ailleurs *de votre pitié, *ni* de votre pitié *non plus.*..

Otherwise, we use always the form : *ni... ni. *My advice is to choose thisform

It can also be subject :* Ni *le confort, *ni *la richesse ne font le bonheur.

Other way, you can use : *sans... ni *(but after* ne..pas*)
Je ne sors pas *sans* manteau *ni *chapeau


----------



## greygoose

Cette méthode d’enseignement n’aide aux élèves de savoir ni analyser ni argumenter un point de vue

Can anyone tell me if this is correct?  It looks odd to me, but I'm not sure how to put it.  I'm trying to say that the method of teaching neither helps them know how to analyse nor argue a point of vue..

Thanks

GG


----------



## Sickduck

I think the "ni...ni..." structure is not necessary here: "Cette méthode d'enseignement n'aide pas les élèves à savoir analyser ou défendre un point de vue".

That structure would be appropriate in the following instance: "Les élèves qui ont suivi cette méthode d'enseignement ne savent ni analyser ni défendre un point de vue".


----------



## Maître Capello

I fully agree with Sickduck.

In the former sentence, the structure is: (*n'*aide *pas*)(à savoir)[(analyser) ou (défendre)], whereas in the latter it is: (savent)[*ni*(analyser) & *ni*(défendre)].

ni… ni… = ne pas… *et* ne pas…

I hope it helped.


----------



## jayydee

Je n'aime pas araignée, insectes, souris, olives et devoirs.

(I would like to know if this sentence makes sense.)


----------



## SwissPete

Je n'aime pas les araignées, les insectes, les souris, les olives et les devoirs.


----------



## Cath.S.

_Je n'aime* ni* les araignées,* ni* les insectes,* ni* les souris,* ni* les souris,* ni* les devoirs._

In a negative sentence, we don't use_ et_ like in affirmative sentences, but _ni._
More grammar explanations here.


----------



## poireau

Bonjour,

Quel article suis "ni" avec le verbe MANGER?

Ex:
Je ne mange ni DE saumon ni DE fromage.

Ou 

Je ne mange ni saumon ni fromage.

Merci


----------



## xtrasystole

Je dirais l'un ou l'autre indifféremment (la seconde proposition est peut-être un peu plus naturelle que la première ?)


----------



## SwissPete

poireau said:


> Je ne mange ni DE saumon ni DE fromage.
> Je ne mange ni saumon ni fromage.


Pour moi, la première proposition ne « sonne » pas bien...


----------



## xtrasystole

[…]

Pour ce qui me concerne, les deux me paraissent naturelles.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

je ne mange ni saumon, ni fromage est la plus naturelle des deux formulations. Mais, jamais, je ne dirais, je ne mange ni *de *saumon, ni *de* formage, je dirais éventuellement, je ne mange ni *du *saumon, ni *du* fromage.


----------



## xtrasystole

Punky Zoé said:


> je dirais éventuellement, je ne mange ni *du *saumon, ni *du* fromage.


Cette formulation me paraît au contraire totalement anti-naturelle, et je ne crois pas que je puisse la prononcer ainsi. 

Je trouve très intéressants ces fils de discussion qui mettent en évidence des zones floues d'une langue, où ses locuteurs ont des avis divergents mais bien tranchés tout de même.


----------



## trent

Je ne mange pas de saumon ni de fromage c'est ce que je dirai ( pour ajouter ma pierre  )


----------



## OlafPopkin

Je ne mange ni saumon ni fromage
Me parait sonner mieux, mais le reste n'est pas faux
Mais c'est une erreur, il faut en manger, c'est bon ;-)


----------



## Punky Zoé

Rassurez-moi, on dit bien manger du fromage et manger du saumon ???


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut poireau,

Je dirais naturellement comme PZ, avec _du_.
Avec _de _j'ai l'impression que ça change un peu de sens... Comme si je ne mangeais jamais ni [de l'entité saumon] ni [de l'entité fromage]. Alors qu'avec _du_, ça pourrait aussi  bien n'être que ponctuel : ce saumon-ci, ce fromage-ci...
Mais je m'égare sûrement... !


----------



## marget

Pardon my English.  Here's the rule I learned:  "The partitive and indefinite articles are omitted after ni... ni... "


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Pardon my French , it's good you know the general rule but also the usage, don't you think so? 
I can also say « Je ne mange ni saumon ni fromage », but here again, it sounds as a definite statement, as if I'm allergic to salmon and cheese (and I'm not!). 
To sum up my thoughts, I think all three can be used:

« Je ne mange ni saumon ni fromage »: I never eat them.
« Je ne mange ni du saumon ni du fromage »: I never eat them or I can eat them but today I don't.
« Je ne mange ni de saumon ni de fromage » (not as natural as the two others for me): idem #1.
I really don't know if there is a slight part of truth with the difference I feel: it's only my thoughts. 

Ah, and for the rhyme, I can also say « Ni ne mange saumon, ni ne mange frometon (*) ». 

(*) Slang for _fromage_.


----------



## Montaigne

N° 3 is incorrect.
N° 2 would mean "I don't eat any of this salmon (which is served)"
N° 1 "I never eat any".


----------



## Maître Capello

Montaigne said:


> N° 3 is incorrect.


I wouldn't consider it incorrect as far as I'm concerned.

At any rate, the following sentence is definitely correct:

4. _Je ne mange pas de saumon ni de fromage._​


----------



## tonyukukhan

hello, are these both correct?

Il n'y a pas ni crayon, ni papier.
il n'y a ni crayon, ni papier.

And I wonder if i should use "de" after ni's or not.
Merci d'avance


----------



## Outsider

tonyukukhan said:


> Il n'y a pas ni crayon, ni papier.
> Il n'y a ni crayons, ni papier.


You could say "ni des crayons ni du papier". In fact, it sounds better this way.


----------



## tonyukukhan

But in the forum it says, we can't use "pas de+definite article" like: 
Je n'aime pas du thé.
But here I see "ni+de+les" in what you wrote, is this form possible? Can I say:
"Je n'aime ni du thé ni du café"


----------



## marget

I think I would say "il n'y a ni crayons ni papier" and "je n'aime ni le thé ni le café".


----------



## Maître Capello

tonyukukhan said:


> Il *n'*y a *pas* *ni* crayon, *ni* papier.


This is a double negation, so you're actually saying _Il y a des crayons ou du papier_!



Outsider said:


> You could say "ni des crayons ni du papier". In fact, it sounds better this way.


That doesn't sound very natural to me. I would rather say _Il n'y a ni crayon(s) ni papier_ or _Il n'y a pas de crayon(s) ni de papier_.

Regarding Tony's examples, we would say _Je n'aime ni thé ni café_ or _Je n'aime ni le thé ni le café_.


----------



## anpiet

Autres phrases correctes:
- Il n'y a pas de crayon, ni de papier.
- Je n'aime pas le thé, ni le café.
(Dans la première partie de la phrase, le verbe est à la forme négative, et le "*ni*" permet de garder la notion de négation, sans alourdir la phrase.)


----------



## Annalees

La structure à employer (ni + article défini ou ni+ article indéfini) changera selon que l'on exprime un fait général ou ponctuel:
1 - Je n'aime pas le thé, ni le café (ou je n'aime ni le thé ni le café  -plus emphatique)
2 - Je ne veux pas de thé ni de café (ou je ne veux ni thé ni café - plus emphatique)


----------



## Granola

Because my father was friends with his father, he couldn't get rid of me or tease me.

Is it okay to use ni...ni like this, with infinitives: "...il n'a pas pu ni se débarasser de moi ni se moquer de moi."  Or if I used the imparfait, could I say: "il ne pouvait ni se débarasser de moi ni se moquer de moi."


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Quite right


----------



## jann

_...il n'a pas pu ni se débarasser de moi ni se moquer..._

Isn't there one _pas_ too many there, or else one _ni _too many?


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

You are right about "pas" which is unnecessary 
The first "ni" could be dropped : " Il n'a pu se débarrasser de moi ni se moquer...". It sounds lighter, but if you want to emphasize that "he" was unable to achieve neither one nor the other, it's better to repeat the word "ni".


----------



## Maître Capello

_ne pas X ni Y_ ≈ not X or Y
_ni X ni Y_ ≈ neither X nor Y

_Il *ne* pouvait* *pas* se débarrasser de moi *ni* se moquer de moi.
Il *ne* pouvait* *ni* se débarrasser de moi *ni* se moquer de moi._

You may say either (but as suggested by Jann, not _ne pas ni X ni Y_). The latter construction puts more emphasis on the fact that there are *two negated items* whereas the former is much more factual and simply gives a list of coordinated items which happen to be negative.



J.F. de TROYES said:


> The first "ni" could be dropped : " Il n'a pu se débarrasser de moi ni se moquer...".


Actually, in that sentence the dropped word is _pas_, not _ni_, which is never dropped. Your suggestion is indeed _Il n'a pas pu se débarrasser de moi, ni se moquer de moi_. The verb _pouvoir_ is one of those few verbs where _pas_ may be omitted in negative sentences. See FR: savoir, pouvoir, oser, cesser - "ne" without "pas" in the negative.

* You should use the imparfait if making a general comment but the passé composé if talking about a specific event.


----------



## geostan

Granola said:


> Is it okay to use ni...ni like this, with infinitives: "...il n'a pas pu ni se débarasser de moi ni se moquer de moi."  Or if I used the imparfait, could I say: "il ne pouvait ni se débarasser de moi ni se moquer de moi."



I wouldn't use _pas_ in your first example because of the additional negatives. I notice that you omitted it in your second example.
Watch the spellng of déba*rr*asser, as well.


----------



## san mateo

When you want to use "ni" in a sentence do you for all the subjects. For example:

"S'il réussit, ni les orangs-outans ni les gorilles seront capables de l'empêcher..."

as opposed to

"S'il réussit, les orangs-outans ni les gorilles seront capables de l'empêcher..."

which usage is correct?

thanks


----------



## FranParis

Usually, the rule is ni-ni, which means that you have to use ni in each part of the sentence.

- S'il réussit, ni les orangs-outans ni les gorilles *ne* seront capables de l'empêcher *de*..

0r

- S'il réussit, ni les orangs-outans ni les gorilles *ne* seront capables de l'en empêcher.


----------



## itka

Salut FranParis !
J'ai un doute... Il me semble qu'on peut aussi dire :
_"S'il réussit, les orangs-outans ni les gorilles ne seront capables de l'empêcher de..."_ 
Je suis à peu près sûre de l'avoir lu souvent, mais était-ce une erreur ou pas ? Je ne sais pas...J'aimerais bien avoir l'opinion d'autres francophones éclairés !


----------



## Maître Capello

itka said:


> J'ai un doute... Il me semble qu'on peut aussi dire : _"S'il réussit, les orangs-outans ni les gorilles ne seront capables de l'empêcher de..."_


Oui, ton intuition est parfaitement correcte ; l'usage classique ne met un _ni_ que devant le dernier terme.


----------



## journeys

Hi,

I have written the following sentence in French and am wondering if I can just write one "ni" or does it have to be followed by another "ni". Should I just write "ou"?

 Manifestement, il n’existe pas de modèles ni de formules universels à suivre...

Thanks.


----------



## Thomas1

Hi,

I think you should leave out the pas and replace it with ni:
Manifestement, il n’existe ni de modèles ni de formules universels à suivre...


----------



## Maître Capello

Both are indeed possible:

_Il *n'*existe *pas* de modèles *ni* de formules universels_. 
_Il *n'*existe *ni* de modèles *ni* de formules universels_. 

Or better:  _Il *n'*existe *ni* modèles *ni* formules universels_.


----------



## lemon123

Salut,

Je vais expliquer en anglais parce que je le trouve difficile à dire en français.

I found in my notes that when a phrase is in the negative the indefinite article changes, and if the phrase is a double negative then it disappears.

So would the phrase below be grammatically correct?

Je n'aime ni lait ni eau.

Merci Beaucoup


----------



## Donaldos

On utiliserait un article défini dans ce cas. L'exemple ne permet pas d'illustrer la règle.

_Je n'ai pas *l'*eau. 

Je n'aime pas *le* lait.

Je n'aime ni *le* lait ni *l'*eau._


----------



## marget

I would just like to add that you would need an entirely different sentence to illustrate the absence of the indefinite article. An example might be: "I have neither a car nor a bike":  Je n'ai ni voiture ni vélo


----------



## Maître Capello

_Je n'aime ni lait ni eau_ *is* indeed possible but it is literary.

The normal way to say this is Donaldos's suggestion: _Je n'aime ni le lait ni l'eau_.


----------



## thec00l1

Am I using the ni phrase correctly in the sentence below? C'est en gras 

Les robots ne peuvent pas lire contenu de *ni* fichiers Flash *ni *images. 

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Pas tout à fait :

Les robots ne peuvent lire ni le contenu des fichiers Flash ni celui des fichiers images.
ou
Les robots ne peuvent lire le contenu ni des fichiers Flash ni des fichiers images.

Mais personnellement, je tournerais un peu différemment la phrase :
Les robots ne peuvent interpréter ni le format des fichiers Flash ni celui des fichiers images.


----------



## thec00l1

Is the "de" article always necessary?
For example, which of the following is grammatically correct?

N'utilisez *ni des virgules ni des points* d'exclamation
N'utilisez* ni virgules ni points* d'exclamation


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

thec00l1 said:


> Is the "de" article always necessary? No.
> N'utilisez *ni des virgules ni des points* d'exclamation Don't like it.
> N'utilisez* ni virgules ni points* d'exclamation


----------



## Enitram

N'utilisez ni les virgules, ni les points d'exclamation.
N'utilisez ni virgule, ni point d'exclamation.

Martine


----------



## dinosaurjones

J'ai une phrase où j'ai écrit "ceux qui n'avaient ni de travail, ni d'autre assistance" , et qui a été noté comme une erreur (c'est possible de dire ça?). Qu'est-ce que je dois faire pour le changer?


----------



## ahmeeeeeeeeeed

is ( ne--ni) just for nouns

can  _I say , je n'aime ni voir ni manger les pommes . ?_


----------



## Lacuzon

Hi,

Yes you can.


----------



## fluffkin

Bonjour,
J'ai une question de grammaire.

Laquelle de ces deux phrases semble meilleure?

"Il ne faut pas fumer dans ni un restaurant, ni un bar, ni un discothèque"

""Il ne faut pas fumer ni dans un restaurant, ni dans un bar, ni dans un discothèque"

Merci!
Kate


----------



## Esteban451

"Il ne faut fumer [0] ni dans un restaurant, ni dans un bar, ni dans un discothèque"

La négation " ni " prend la place de la deuxième particule négative " pas ", qui n'est donc pas nécessaire.
La première phrase est incorrecte, c'est bien " ni dans " et pas " dans ni ".


----------



## TitTornade

Bonsoir,
"On ne doit fumer *ni* dans un restaurant ni dans un bar ni dans une discothèque."
"On ne doit *pas *fumer dans un restaurant ni dans un bar ni dans une discothèque."

Sinon : 
"Il est interdit de fumer dans les restaurants, les bars et les discothèques."


----------



## Esteban451

> "On ne doit *pas *fumer dans un restaurant ni dans un bar ni dans une discothèque."



Sans certitude, mais je ne pense pas que cette phrase soit grammaticalement correcte (même si c'est tout à fait quelque chose qu'on pourrait entendre à l'oral).

À la rigueur, si tu veux vraiment conserver le " pas ", je pense qu'il faudrait dire :

"On ne doit *pas *fumer dans un restaurant, dans un bar ou dans une discothèque."


----------



## TitTornade

Esteban451 said:


> Sans certitude, mais je ne pense pas que cette phrase soit grammaticalement correcte (même si c'est tout à fait quelque chose qu'on pourrait entendre à l'oral).


 Bonsoir,
Si, si ! C'est une formule tout à fait correcte, en tout cas, selon les grammaires dont je dispose


----------



## GrammarQueen

Bonjour!

Où se place-t-on le "ne...ni...ni" quand il y a 2 verbes et des prépositions?  Par exemple:

Elle n'est capable ni d'animer la discussion ni de faire le compte rendu.
OU
Elle n'est capable de ni animer la discussion et de ni faire le compte rendu.

La première phrase me semble plus correcte...

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses!


----------



## pointvirgule

GrammarQueen said:


> La première phrase me semble plus correcte...


... Et vous avez raison.


----------



## artimedoros49

Bonjour à tous
I would appreciate some help with the rules governing the use of ne...ni...ni + a verb. 
I am trying to say: " I do not have time to look at the (internet) site, nor (do I have time) to do the exercises."
I have translated this as:
_Je n'ai le temps ni de consulter le site ni de faire les devoirs._
However, according to one English grammar book that I have, perhaps this should be:
_Je n'ai le temps *ni ne* de consulter le site *ni ne* de faire les devoirs._
Could anyone clarify this rule for me?
Merci beaucoup


----------



## pointvirgule

Hi,





artimedoros49 said:


> _Je n'ai le temps ni de consulter le site ni de faire les devoirs._


That's perfect.



artimedoros49 said:


> However, according to one English grammar book that I have, perhaps this should be:
> _Je n'ai le temps *ni ne* de consulter le site *ni ne* de faire les devoirs._


I sort of hope you misunderstood what the book is saying, because this is quite wrong.


----------



## artimedoros49

Thank you, pointvirgule. You are right, I have not understood at all, especially as many grammar books do not cover this point in detail! The examples that I have found:
_Marie *ne* boit, *ni ne* fume, *ni ne* se drogue._
But also: _Il *ne* veut *ni* m'écrire *ni* me téléphoner._
Is it a case then, that with the infinitive the construction is ne...ni...ni.., but with a conjugated verb it is ne...ni ne...ni ne..?


----------



## pointvirgule

artimedoros49 said:


> 1. _Marie *ne* boit, *ni ne* fume, *ni ne* se drogue._
> 2. _Il *ne* veut *ni* m'écrire *ni* me téléphoner._
> Is it a case then, that with the infinitive the construction is ne...ni...ni.., but with a conjugated verb it is ne...ni ne...ni ne..?


Do you see another difference between the two sentences? In 2, the verbs _m'écrire_ and _me téléphoner_ are complements.


----------



## jacques songo'o

I'm not sure how to construct the negative conjunction "ni-neither" with verbs. In a grammar book that I have, the construction ne with a conjugated verb is "Il ne mange pas de viande ni ne boit de lait". For use with infinitives, it uses the example "il n'aime ni nager ni skier". I'm wondering if you can only use the "ne pas+ni ne" construction with conjugated verbs and "ni ne" with infinitives or are both interchangeable?


----------



## Maître Capello

You cannot use _ne…ni…ni…_ to negate conjugated verbs – you have to use _ne…pas…ni ne…_ But you can use either _ne…ni…ni…_ or _ne…pas…ni…_ to negate nouns or infinitives.

_Il *ne* mange *pas* de viande *ni* *ne* boit de lait_.
_Il *ne* mange *pas* de viande *ni* de produits laitiers. / Il *ne* mange *ni* de viande *ni* de produits laitiers.
Il *n'*aime *pas* nager *ni* skier. / Il *n'*aime *ni* nager *ni* skier. _


----------



## dingenc

"I didn't see any zebra, elephant, and giraffe." Here is my attempt: "Je ne voyais pas aucune zèbre, l'éléphant et la girafe" Do I really need "pas" here? I saw something like "je n'en + verb", is it connected with my sentence? Thanks in advance.


----------



## OLN

"pas aucun" est incorrect car _aucun_ marque à lui seul la négation, et zèbre est masculin : auc*un* zèbre
L'article défini ne convient pas après "aucun zèbre".
->  ni l'éléphant, ni la girafe (article défini seulement s'il n'en existe qu'un de chaque espèce)

_je ne voyais pas_ correspond plutôt à _I wasn't seeing_.
Si tu racontes un évènement révolu, le passé composé est moins littéraire et plus courant :
- je n'ai vu ni zèbre, ni éléphant ni girafe
- je n'ai vu aucun zèbre, éléphant ou girafe


----------



## jliss

OLN's second sentence more closely maintains the structure of your English sentence.
However, in English, the sentence must read as follows to be correct:
I didn't see any zebra*s*, elephant*s*, *or* giraffe*s*.


----------



## Gary123

Hi all,

Quick question I'm not sure about.  I want to list things which one finds/doesn't find in my town.

Eg, 
Il y a un cinéma, une piscine, etc.

In the negative, I'm not sure how to say it.  If I was saying one thing, I know it would be "Il n'y a pas de patinoire", for example.  What if I am listing several things that aren't there?

I'd have gone for Il n'y a pas de patinoire ou de stade ou de banque.  Or do you use ne...ni...ni...?  

Thanks for your help!
G


----------



## Oddmania

Hi,

You could say _Il n'y a pas de patinoire*, *de stade ou de banque_, or indeed_ Il n'y a ni patinoire, ni stade, ni banque._


----------



## Maître Capello

There is yet another solution: _Il *n'*y a *pas* de patinoire, *ni* de stade, *ni* de banque_.


----------



## CélineK.

Dans le cours, j'avais demandé aux étudiants de changer la phrase suivante au négatif:

Il a été impressionné par les décors et les effets spéciaux.
Il n'a été impressionné ni par les décors, ni par les effets spéciaux.

S'il y a déjà un fil pour ça, je suis désolée, mais j'essaie de trouver la règle pour "ni + préposition"
Je sais que l'on ne peut pas dire "Il n'a été impressionné PAR ni les décors, ni les effets spéciaux."

Mais je ne sais pas comment expliquer cela aux étudiants.
Merci de votre aide!


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Je pense que la règle est tout simplement que le doublement dans "ni... ni..." se substitue à la formulation de la négation "pas".

Donc :
- soit on aura _"ne... pas, ni..."_
- soit on aura seulement _"ni..., ni..."_


----------



## CélineK.

Bonjour snarkhunter,

Alors en plaçant le "ni" on suit les mêmes règles que pour le "pas".
Mais, "Il n'a PAS été impressionné par les décors, ni par les effets spéciaux."
Pourquoi on ne peut pas dire: "Il n'a pas été impressionné par les décors, ni les effets spéciaux."

Merci encore une fois


----------



## snarkhunter

CélineK. said:


> Pourquoi on ne peut pas dire: "Il n'a pas été impressionné par les décors, ni les effets spéciaux."


... Mais si, on peut !
C'est justement ce que j'ai expliqué dans mon précédent message (1er cas).


----------



## CélineK.

OK, so the "par" doesn't HAVE to come after the "ni"?
Je peux également écrire: Il n'a pas été impressionné par ni les décors, ni les effets spéciaux?

Merci


----------



## snarkhunter

... No!

Your latest attempt should read "Il *n'a* été impressionné *ni par* les décors, *ni par* les effets spéciaux.": Here, you just cannot avoid repetition. But then "pas" becomes redudant and should thus be discarded.

You could also have put it "... *par* les décors, *ni par* les effets spéciaux.".


----------



## CélineK.

So... my question is: How do I explain to my students that the preposition MUST come after the "ni"?
What is the rule?
I'm sorry, I'm having a tough time grasping this.


----------



## Maître Capello

The preposition doesn't need to be repeated, but if it is, it must come after the _ni_.

_Il *n'*a été impressionné *ni* par les décors, *ni* (par) les effets spéciaux._
_Il *n'*a *pas* été impressionné par les décors, *ni* (par) les effets spéciaux._


----------



## molana

Salut,

laquelle de ces phrases peut être correcte?
1. "N'appartenir à rien ni à personne, *ne pas* avoir *de* passé *ni de* présent *ni de *futur, telle est l'angoissante solitude de l'être humain."
2."N'appartenir à rien ni à personne, *n*'avoir *ni *passé *ni *présent *ni *futur, telle est l'angoissante solitude de l'être humain.
Moi, je crois que la première phrase est correcte, mais je doute que la seconde le soit.

Merci d'avance


----------



## pointvirgule

molana, les deux phrases sont correctes.
Pour ma part, je préfère même la seconde, plus légère.


----------



## srk502

Hello,

I have a grammar question ?
While negating a phrase with ne ni ni, do we use articles specially for partitive ?
i.e.
Je veux des pommes et des chocolats.

My try to negate the above phrase  is :
Je ne veux ni de pommes ni de chocolats.
OR
Je ne veux ni pommes ni chocolats.

Which one is the correct answer ? Do we drop the partitive articles or change them to "de" like we do it for other types of negations ?

Thanks.


----------



## Maître Capello

First off, please note that _chocolat_ is typically used as a non-count noun, although it is possible to use it as a count noun if you're referring to chocolate *pieces*. In other words, in the positive we'd more commonly say:

_Je veux des pommes et *du* chocola*t*_.

To make it a negative sentence, there are several possibilities:

_Je ne veux pas *de* pommes ni *de* chocolat.
Je ne veux ni *de* pommes ni *de* chocolat.
Je ne veux ni *des* pommes ni *du* chocolat.
Je ne veux ni pommes ni chocolat._


----------



## OldGrantonian

In English, I think there might be several ways to write

 - I don't like apples, oranges, pears, or bananas, 

Maybe the English sentence should have "nor". Maybe the English sentence only needs the last "or".

But irrespective of the correct or incorrect English, what do I need for the French sentence?

Thanks.


----------



## Maître Capello

I'd say either of the following:

_Je *n'*aime *ni* les pommes, *ni* les oranges, *ni* les poires, *ni* les bananes.
Je *n'*aime *pas* les pommes, *ni* les oranges, *ni* les poires, *ni* les bananes._


----------



## OldGrantonian

@Maître Capello Thanks for response.

I think I'll go with the shortest suggestion:



Maître Capello said:


> ...
> _Je *n'*aime *ni* les pommes, *ni* les oranges, *ni* ..._


----------



## Maître Capello

It is also the one I prefer when dealing with several items (three or more).

_Je *n'*aime *ni* les pommes, *ni* les oranges, *ni* les poires, *ni* les bananes._ 
_Je *n'*aime *pas* les pommes, *ni* les oranges, *ni* les poires, *ni* les bananes._ ()

_Je *n'*aime *ni* les pommes, *ni* les oranges._ 
_Je *n'*aime *pas* les pommes, *ni* les oranges._


----------



## 1amateurdechopin

Bonjour! How do I know what the order is here for "ne...ni...ni" OR "ni...ni...ne": "They (females) neither accept nor understand the law that prohibits their headscarves at school"

1) Elles *ni *acceptent *ni ne *comprennent la loi interdisant leurs foulard à l'école.
2) Elles *n*'acceptent* ni ne *comprennent la loi interdisant leurs foulards à l'école.  

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Maître Capello

Only the second sentence is correct:

1) _Elles *ni *acceptent *ni ne *comprennent la loi interdisant les foulards à l'école._ 
2) _Elles *n'*acceptent* ni ne *comprennent la loi interdisant les foulards à l'école._ 

It is possible to say "ni…ni…ne" only as part of a compound subject (e.g., _*Ni* Sarah *ni* Aïcha *ne* comprennent cela_). It is never possible to use it to coordinate different verbs as in your example.


----------



## 1amateurdechopin

D'accord, so the "n'acceptent..." stands for "ne" in this case?  Can we say that "ne" is always followed then by the verb in a sentence?


----------



## Maître Capello

_Ne_ is always elided before a vowel or a mute _h_, i.e., _*ne* + acceptent = *n'*acceptent._



1amateurdechopin said:


> Can we say that "ne" is always followed then by the verb in a sentence?


Often, but not always as there may be one or more pronouns in between, e.g., _Elles *ne* *l'*acceptent pas_.


----------



## jann

Maître Capello said:


> Often, but not always as there may be one or more pronouns in between, e.g., _Elles *ne* *l'*acceptent pas_.


 Indeed, pronouns are probably the most common example of something that can stand between the _ne _and the verb it negates.  

Another common example: when negating an infinitive, you'll need to include the second particle of the negation in between the _ne_ and the verb, e.g.,  _Il a demandé aux participants de *ne jamais* perdre de vue les objectifs du programme._


----------



## 1amateurdechopin

Merci beaucoup pour cette explication! C'était très utile.


----------

